# Spinning: dyed fingering weight wool/silk blend



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is 8 ounces of very soft merino/silk blend. I want to make a small shawl with this yarn so I dyed it a beautiful purple/blue. I used Wilton's violet and it broke into these colors. I always love using violet because of the colors that come from it. An almost red/purple all the way down to Robbins egg blue. Now to choose what pattern to use! I will put the finished project in my local fair for judging in August 2017.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! Just gorgeous colors. It is so neat how all the colors come from one.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow great colors MY FAVORITE if you need some one to give the shawl to after the fair. lol Very pretty I like the way the colors came out. Did you paint it or just dip it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a gem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, wow, all my favorite colors in one skein of yarn. Whatever you make will be beautiful


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Wow great colors MY FAVORITE if you need some one to give the shawl to after the fair. lol Very pretty I like the way the colors came out. Did you paint it or just dip it.


I dipped, then when the water was just blue I simmered the whole Hank until the color was exhausted.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

beautiful colors,fantastic!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Good job. It is beautiful.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love how colours break with Wiltons. You get such awesome effects


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet colors, almost makes me want to dye....????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What beautiful colors! :sm24:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh Oh Oh, that is so very pretty! And as a cake decorator, I have oodles of Wilton colors, including violet. I am being tempted!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

that's AWESOME!???? can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

So rich looking! Beautiful job.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely dying. Awesome yarn


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! It's only recently that I've learned that some dyes can break and create their component colors.

Is there anything special you need to know about creating the effect?

Nothing I've ever dyed has broken like this.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Wow! It's only recently that I've learned that some dyes can break and create their component colors.
> 
> Is there anything special you need to know about creating the effect?
> 
> Nothing I've ever dyed has broken like this.


The dyes break at different temperatures. When you add yarn to a lukewarm dye bath and bring it to the boil you've less chance of breaking. Dump the yarn into hot, very acidic water instead

Try caking the yarn and add that to an acidic dye bath. The colours throughout the cake will differ. Try wind the cake loosely so the dyes can penetrate


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> The dyes break at different temperatures. When you add yarn to a lukewarm dye bath and bring it to the boil you've less chance of breaking. Dump the yarn into hot, very acidic water instead
> 
> Try caking the yarn and add that to an acidic dye bath. The colours throughout the cake will differ. Try wind the cake loosely so the dyes can penetrate


Oh, I see! The color was made with different dyes that strike at different temperatures!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Violet is made up of different primary colors. At hotter temperatures these colors separate and the wool absorbs them at different rates. With this batch I first got the water and vinegar almost to a simmer then added the dye. Waited for a full simmer and the color to start to break, the color that breaks forms a ring around the pot, in this case a reddish pink. As I dipped the yarn into the pot that was the first to absorb into the yarn. Then when only blue remained I put the whole Hank in to exhaust the remainder of the dye.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful colors


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The colors are stunning.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

OH, these colors are so delicious! Such a good job on it. Your shawl is going to be very pretty, don't forget to post a picture when you done


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Be sure to set the color with white vinigar if not it runs and fades


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I actually ended up selling this to a good friend, she saw it and fell in love!! She said she was already knitting a shawl with it in her head!! I will get pics of it as she knits it!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Cookie61868 said:


> I actually ended up selling this to a good friend, she saw it and fell in love!! She said she was already knitting a shawl with it in her head!! I will get pics of it as she knits it!!


Nice that something you dyed is so loved. Will be looking forward to seeing what she does with it.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That is very pretty. Thank you also for sharing the technique. I have some yarn to dye, but have to set some time aside for doing it. First, trying to weave, then learning to dye.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

